# Need Pine-Sol Poisoning Info ASAP



## Pipp (Dec 23, 2009)

I never use Pine-Sol, but my place is in horrible shape so I was doing some spot cleaning, Pipp was in my room, but I forgot I had the bunny gate down, she hopped right through the wet area with the Pine-Sol, and before I could get to her, started licking her paws. 

The stuff is horribly toxic, and as with most poisoning things I've found, there's a ton of info as to what is toxic and NOTHING about how to treat it. If anybody can find anything, I'd greatly appreciate it. 


sas :nerves1


----------



## Jessyka (Dec 23, 2009)

I'm not finding anything.  Everything just says call an animal poison hot line or your vet.


----------



## Pipp (Dec 23, 2009)

I could use an interpretation of this one... or better yet preventative treatment ideas for the potential liver and kidney issues. 

Acute Pinesol toxicity in a domestic cat.
Rousseaux CG, Smith RA, Nicholson S.

The clinical, pathological and toxicological findings in a cat poisoned with Pinesol, a household cleaning agent, are reported. Clinically severe depression, with unresponsive pupils and extreme ataxia were observed prior to death. Pathologic changes consisted of severe acute centrilobular hepatic necrosis and renal cortical necrosis. Pinesol specific fatty acids and isopropanol were found using gas chromatographic analysis of kidney and fat. It was concluded that the cat died of Pinesol intoxication.


----------



## Pipp (Dec 23, 2009)

Jessyka wrote:


> I'm not finding anything.  Everything just says call an animal poison hot line or your vet.



Yeah, that's what I've found in the past. We really need a comprehensive TREATMENT article. No vets at this hour, certainly no rabbit vets. 

I can't even give her sub-q fluids seeing as Michael (my Flemish) just chewed up the kit. :X

Thanks so much for looking. 


sas


----------



## Jessyka (Dec 23, 2009)

So they have articles about what to do if your dog is poisoned, but none of those options would work for a rabbit. What time is it where you are?

The ASPCA hot line charges $60 for a consultation. There are no emergency vets around me who deal with rabbits either.


----------



## Nela (Dec 23, 2009)

Oh geez I can't help but I hope everything will be ok :tears2:


----------



## Pipp (Dec 23, 2009)

I'd pay the money for the hotline if I thought they'd know something. I've heard they're not very rabbit-savvy. 

I've been checking out human type things and doing logical things like trying to dilute it by getting her to drink (she won't have any part of it, she never drinks). 

So now she knows something is up and she's in clamp-down mode (holding out for banana and cranberry). Of course after I've given her banana and cranberry, I see all sorts of things saying bitter green veggies are the best liver 'detoxifier' (although lord knows if this qualifies), but she's now had pellets, diluted juice, banana and cranberry, so forget 'ordinary' veggies. Can't even get her to nibble on the cauliflower. 

She way too smart for her own good, she knows I'm worried and that she'll get treats. She's not touching her midnight salad, which isn't unusual, she doesn't usually eat it until 5 AM or something (it's 2 AM now). But she hasn't dug out the carrot, which is unusual -- but she's had pellets, etc. 

I've tried canned pumpkin, but its not the usual brand, and I don't think she likes this kind much.

The Internet is such a quagmire, one article says lemon juice is great for detoxing the liver, the next one says to avoid citrus fruits.  Lots of sites say beetroot, the juice I've put in her water has beetroot, but also lemon and orange. (Not that I can get much down her). 

Anyhoo, at least she's sleeping and not hiding in her 'I don't feel well' spot. I'll be watching her. r

Thanks so much.


sas ray:


----------



## pamnock (Dec 23, 2009)

I'm hoping she didn't ingest enough to be toxic. I used diluted pinesol to scrub my cage floors and have never had a problem.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Dec 23, 2009)

Pipp, I hope she will be okay! This is so scary


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Dec 23, 2009)

I hope she'll be okay too sas, how scarey.:hug:


----------



## Pipp (Dec 23, 2009)

That's good to know, thanks Pam. A lot of the material relates to the same properties as the softwood bedding issue (even the smell according to one source), which tests as showing elevated liver enzymes. 

There was also the issue of it being caustic, and burning the esophagus, intestines, etc, but she's not acting like its bothering her.

My cats would go off their food every time I'd use the stuff, but now I'm reading that cats are particularly sensitive to it because they have a different liver function. (And I used it all the time when my cats were younger, maybe that contributed to their recent deaths at 20 and 21).  

Seriously, I do hope I didn't knock a few months off her life. I know so many bunnies who have died from liver disease.  

And she's molting up a storm, here's also hoping it doesn't put her off her high-fiber food. (She can go off her food for just a day and her molar spurs will gain a toe hold, snowball effect). 

I really don't need this! 


sas :nerves1


----------



## pherber12 (Dec 23, 2009)

When I was younger I saw my pet rat drink from a bucket of diluted pine sol I was using to clean my room. I knew my parents would never take a rat to the vet so I just fed him as much bread as he would eat. My thought was to help absorb some of the pine sol so it wouldn't get into his system as quickly, sounds stupid in retrospect because the amount of ingested pine sol remains the same.

He was alright though, and lived another year...


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Dec 23, 2009)

How is she doing?


----------



## Pipp (Dec 23, 2009)

Yay, she's eating! A few hours late, but in her usual manner. 

Good idea re: the bread, actually. That was my thought with the pumpkin and pellets. 

And of course she got more banana. :rollseyes


sas :bunnydance:


----------



## hln917 (Dec 23, 2009)

Glad to hear she's ok.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Dec 23, 2009)

I am just seeing this now. :nerves1

I don't know how much residue is left on Pipps paws, but I would stick her paws under the water tap and rinse everything off.

Is there anything you could make her drink to flush out her system? Even giving her tea or something to entice her to drink more.


----------



## tonyshuman (Dec 23, 2009)

I think she may have not gotten enough to cause problems. I would check for a normal pupil reflex--they mentioned that in the cat blurb posted--check by shining a flashlight. If it's normal, just push the hay and water--less pellets and veggies today. Add a bit of juice to the water. If the pupils are not normal, it's time for an emergency vet IMO. I don't think unless she licked pure pine sol off all her paws she'd get enough to cause issues.


----------



## Maureen Las (Dec 24, 2009)

sas,

How's Pipp now...?

Ihope she is continuing to do well.
Was the Pine-sol diluted or straight ? 
just wondering. 
She may have not gotten enough to do damage. 
you still could get bloodwork work done in maybe a few months or so and see that her liver enzymes and other labs are normal. 
:hug:

Maureen


----------



## Pipp (Dec 24, 2009)

Pipp seems fine. And Stan, as soon as I grabbed her, I stuck her in the cat's water bowl. (Very cold water. Pipp hates being cold, she's a heat vent bunny). She wasn't impressed. Neither was the cat!

The pine-sol was diluted, but stronger than my usual mix. Half cup to a gallon maybe? The usual few capfuls is normally enough to put my cats off their food, throw up or have diarrhea. And that's with rinsing it with water and letting it dry before they were allowed on it. 

After what I've read, I'm thinking maybe all this time it's been the smell and not the ingestion. 

Although my cats also react badly to the Swiffer detergent, and the bunnies seem pretty low-key after I use it as well. 

Really don't like any of that stuff, but really hard to do a big clean with just vinegar. 

I'll have to find something more pet friendly -- although its hard to believe what they say. Swiffer even has an Iams logo on the thing, obviously a money deal there. :grumpy: Most people don't know what a horrible company Iams is even without those payoffs. 

sas :soapbox


----------



## tonyshuman (Dec 24, 2009)

What about a steam mop? No chemicals!


----------



## Maureen Las (Dec 24, 2009)

I use hydrogen peroxide and vinegar straight although you could diltue it ; this is a great combo


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Dec 24, 2009)

I'm glad to hear Pipp seems to be ok! I don't know if this will help, but I use Simple Green for things that are stuck on, and vinegar and hydrogen peroxide for other things. Just spray on some HP, spray on some vinegar, let it sit for a couple minutes, then wipe off.


----------



## Jessyka (Dec 24, 2009)

*tonyshuman wrote: *


> What about a steam mop? No chemicals!


My dad got one of those and it is awesome!


----------



## Pipp (Dec 24, 2009)

great suggestions, thanks!


----------



## TinysMom (Dec 24, 2009)

*Pipp wrote: *


> I'll have to find something more pet friendly -- although its hard to believe what they say. _*Swiffer even has an Iams logo on the thing,*_ obviously a money deal there. :grumpy: Most people don't know what a horrible company Iams is even without those payoffs.
> 
> sas :soapbox


Swiffer & Iams are both owned by Proctor & Gamble - hence the crossover in logos...

(I'm a P&G representative and work with most of their products at the base commissary).


----------



## kirbyultra (Dec 28, 2009)

I found this website on my pet insurance partner site. $35 per consultation
www.petpoisonhelpline.com
maybe it will be helpful to someone in need in the future to use their service.


----------

